# معلومات قيمة عن Marine Jet Engines



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2006)

The Advantages of

Conventional Marine Jets
-----------------------------------------​
• Shallow Draft Operation

• Safety
• Maneuverability
• Dependability
• Mission flexibility​
والرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــط هو​

http://marinejettech.com/media/MJTC%20Slide%20Show.PDF
:5: ماهر:5:​


----------



## motaz_95 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

["] 
ما شاء الله عليك مبدع 
[]​


----------



## a_alsayad (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز
انا ميكانيكا لكن بحاول اتعلم شوية
شكرا على الكتاب
=================
====================================
[FLASH=http://members.lycos.co.uk/visualmx2010/12.swf]width=400 height=350[/FLASH]​


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 سبتمبر 2006)

سكرا جزيلا اخى معتز ..واخى السبد التعليم هو سمة العلماء وشكرا.


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 سبتمبر 2006)

انا قررت تغيير اسمك الى المهندس مبدع


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 سبتمبر 2006)

افكارك جديدة ومواضيعك متميزة الله يباركلك


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى بهاء الدين والله انت اسم جميل ..


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين أخوتي الأحبة

ما شاء الله

شي حلو و ممتع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff1493 008000 4b0082"] 
مشكور اخى حازم..
[/grade]


----------



## peterm (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخي ونتمني المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (7 أكتوبر 2006)

المهندس ماهر دائما يقحمنا في مواضيع متمزة وجيدة جدا مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيز م/ سنان عبد الغفار مشكورررررررررر جزيلا على حسن تعبيرك . وانا مش قد الكلام الكبير دة . هذا فضل من عند الله عليا انا العبد الفقير الى الله.


----------



## ra_rahman (12 نوفمبر 2006)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ra_rahman قال:


> thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



***********************
مشكووووووور اخى


----------



## Fennec82 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااا اخي


----------



## laser0007 (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور الموضوع رائع ومفيد 
بس لو كان معرب كان رائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

مشكووووور اخى ليزر0007
واخى الكريم Fennec82


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (17 مارس 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ابو زهره


----------



## abouelhassan (1 مايو 2007)

خير الناس أنفعهم للناس 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## طالب رضى الله (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكور كثير ياسيد وأسأل الله أن يزيدك علما ومعرفة ويجعلك من المقربين الصفوة ...آمين


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (19 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس اخوك مهندس بحرى حسين 2007 شكرا بجد


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (19 يوليو 2007)

المره الاولى بشكرك عشان انى لاقيت الملف ده ثانيا الشكر عشان بساطة الاسلوب وسهولة انى اخد معلومات وخلفيه كويسه عنه شكرا.........:77:


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 يوليو 2007)

البشمهندس هلباوى قال:


> المره الاولى بشكرك عشان انى لاقيت الملف ده ثانيا الشكر عشان بساطة الاسلوب وسهولة انى اخد معلومات وخلفيه كويسه عنه شكرا.........:77:



-----------------------------------------------------------------
الف شكر اخى المهندس الهلباوى نورت وشرفت وعايزين نشوفك على طووووووووووووووووووول:55:


----------



## الحوية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع هايل جداااااااا بس خللى بالك دا اعلان عن منتج مش بحث علمى و ربنا يوفقك يا مشرفنا


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2007)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> موضوع هايل جداااااااا بس خللى بالك دا اعلان عن منتج مش بحث علمى و ربنا يوفقك يا مشرفنا



------------------------------------------------------------------------
اخى المهندس تامر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على التوضيح اخى بس طالب منك طلب صغير
يوجد قسم الرسائل الخاصه ممكن استخدامها معى لكى نرقى بأسلوب علمى هنا يناسب الجميع وهاخد برائيك تمام وحينئذ سوف تكون معى مشرف بعد اخذ راى الاداره الاول ... بس لازم نتابع فهمك للمواضيع وارائك لكى تتحمل مسئوليه الاشراف
وشكرا


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى ماهر


----------



## kyd (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخي ونتمني المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## ali_alex (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عتب (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير
كتاب قيم


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 أغسطس 2008)

زكاة المال مال وزكاة العلم علم مشكورر


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks very much 4 allllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

